# Himalayan Gold, Sweet Tooth, Top Dawg - done



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 5, 2010)

Three strains... Two Winners and one loser... All in soil w/bio food only. All 3 strains in one room under two 1000w lights. 

*Sweet Tooth (Barney's feminized)* - Amazing results. Started 10, finished 8. In 3 gallon bags they ended about 5.5 ft tall and took up little horizontal space. Flowered for about 75 days. Fed Grow Big and Big Bloom with a Tiger Bloom kicker during flower - which these girls did not like at all. Dropping the TB kicker made them happier. The buds grew weirdly tight against the stalks but got fat as little pigs. Very little smell when growing but very stinky once harvested. Thick, dense indica buds with a wonderful uplifting sativa high. Overall averaged about 2.0-2.5 oz per plant. These plants got pH sensitive during flowering and did not reach full potential. One plant was abused as a child and turned dwarf - and produced the most weight of the room. Got 2 cuttings of 5 to root before flowering. Pics below. *CROP WINNER!!!*

*Himalayan Gold (Greenhouse feminized)* - Definately one to repeat. Thinner buds and larger height than the Sweet Tooth, same schedule and foods. The HG finished fastest at about 50 days yielding about 1.75-2.25 oz per plant. Sweet tasting, actually seems to give more of a body high than the ST. The pics are deceptive because it makes it look like they grew overly leafy. They were bursting with tasty buds with a real stink factor when harvested. Got only 1 cutting of 5 to root before flowering.

*Top Dawg (Barney's feminized)* - A disapointment for me, not to be repeated. Thin, runny flowers good only for bubble mash. The plants just never seemed to finish, like they had experienced a light leak during flowering. They seem to be less pH change tolerant than even the Sweet Tooth. Great looking as youngsters - failed as grown ups. Would not try this one again. Maybe it was better suited for outdoor or long-term hydro?

The pics below came out as:

Sweet Tooth close up  --  Himalayan Gold branch -- Sweet Tooth Dwarf

Sweet Tooth branch -- Sweet Tooth close up


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks fer the awsome report! So you prefer the sweet tooth over all? Those are amazing pics brother!


----------



## Vegs (Jan 8, 2010)

I know little about all of those strains but I do know that those pics are freaking tasty man! Matter of fact, you make me want to go harvest my KC Brains - Northern Lights Special riiiiight now!

Good job on a healthy looking harvest bro!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah Chef, the Sweet Tooth remains the hands-down winner from this grow. Stinky, sweet and nice brain buzz with a tasty kick.


----------

